# What was the last puzzle you bought?



## newtonbase (Oct 27, 2014)

This is a thread to let people know what you have been buying. Feel free to add where you shopped, what you paid and any other details you think might be relevant. 

You can include puzzles you have been given, won, found, stole etc.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 27, 2014)

I've just ordered a master pyramorphix pyramorphix from Fasttech after recently receiving and really enjoying a pyramorphix. Also ordered 24 snakes as gifts for the guests at my daughter's birthday party.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Oct 27, 2014)

I ordered and have received a Moyu Pyraminx and YJ Guanlong and a 10cc can of Maru Lube from TheCubicle.us. The price was $20.90 because I used a discount.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 27, 2014)

An Aosu and a second Weilong.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Pyraminx


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 28, 2014)

Ordered an Aochaung, LingPo, Pyraminx, another Guanlong, and Lubicle set and a bunch of stickers from The Cubicle yesterday, so hopefully I should get those soon!

Can anyone tell me the difficulty of solving a 5x5 compared to a 3x3 and 4x4?


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 28, 2014)

Ordered an Aochuang, Moyu Pyraminx, and Guanlong (and stickers, though I accidentally ordered the Shengshou Pyraminx stickers instead... They should fit just fine) from the cubicle this morning.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 28, 2014)

Calvin's 2x4x6 cuboid in black plastic.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2014)

lanlan skewb


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 28, 2014)

Pink Stickless Aolong V2, Moyu Pyraminx, and pre-ordered the Aoshi from http://thecubicle.us/


----------



## Cale S (Oct 28, 2014)

Shengshou mini 7x7, LingPo 2x2, and Moyu Aolong from the cubicle.us


----------



## tx789 (Oct 28, 2014)

moyu skewb and moyu pyraminx


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 28, 2014)

Moyu Skewb and shengshou pyraminx(my fifth which I modded)


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 28, 2014)

ShengShou 2x2 for my 1.5 year old son in cuberussia.com. MoYu Weilong Color 3x3 in cccstore.ru for me.


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 28, 2014)

This Month:
- Rubiks Snake
- SS 6x6
- Very fast , relatively unstable, round-formed center, special plastic-core cube (forgot the name, but if you'd tell me, I'd be like aaaaah, how could I forget and... you get it, I guess)
- Moyu Pyraminx coming!!! VERY EXCITED
- Moyu 5x5 coming!!! EXCITED TOO


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> This Month:
> - Rubiks Snake
> - SS 6x6
> - Very fast , relatively unstable, round-formed center, special plastic-core cube (forgot the name, but if you'd tell me, I'd be like aaaaah, how could I forget and... you get it, I guess)
> ...



Gans III 57 mm. You're welcome


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Gans III 57 mm. You're welcome



Exactly^^)


----------



## AirbusCube (Oct 28, 2014)

MoYu AoChuang two weeks ago, haven't arrived yet (from cubezz)


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2014)

I had a £20 Amazon card... I knew it was a bad idea getting a cube from there but I got an AoSu anyway, because otherwise I would never spend the £20.
I don't know whether it actually is an AoSu or not though because I haven't seen/used someone else's AoSu for a while...


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Last cube I bought was an aolong V2 and an aochuang. And the aolong V2 may be an old batch. It's terribly slow.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 28, 2014)

2x2 Moyu Lingpo
3x3 Moyu Crazy Yileng
3x3 Dayan Zhanchi 55mm
3x3 Moyu Weilong V2 54.5mm
Moyu Pyraminx
Moyu GuanLong


----------



## ClovisKoo (Oct 28, 2014)

A QiYi MoFangGe and 3 Cyclone Boys FeiWus


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Last cube I bought was an aolong V2 and an aochuang. And the aolong V2 may be an old batch. It's terribly slow.



sorry for OT ><
but how come you're still getting the old batch?
dont they have the new batch made ?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> sorry for OT ><
> but how come you're still getting the old batch?
> dont they have the new batch made ?



I bought it off some person thinking 'ah, probably just the feel of an unlubed aolong'

To tell you the truth, the plastic is actually sort of shiny... But I'm just not sure if it's a new batch or old batch because it's just so slow.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I bought it off some person thinking 'ah, probably just the feel of an unlubed aolong'
> 
> To tell you the truth, the plastic is actually sort of shiny... But I'm just not sure if it's a new batch or old batch because it's just so slow.



my aolong v1 is shinny o.0
you probably got cheated eh


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> my aolong v1 is shinny o.0
> you probably got cheated eh



Well it technically wasn't cheating because it WAS an aolong V2. Oh well.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 28, 2014)

I think the aolong v2 is just slower than v1. I have a new plastic version and it's still slower.

Last puzzle I bought was a shengshou wind just curious how they feel, still waiting for that package.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Well it technically wasn't cheating because it WAS an aolong V2. Oh well.



oh dont get me wrong, i know its a v2 but he might be selling you a v2 old batch instead of the new batch


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 28, 2014)

Rubik's Clock. Very good decision.

The next puzzle I was going to buy would have been the Latch Cube but it seems to be sold out again, dammit. Maybe a Dino Cube, something simple. Or a Rex Cube, that looks interesting...


----------



## Renslay (Oct 28, 2014)

Mixup cube!


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 28, 2014)

Stickerless 55mm Dayan Zhanchi - can't wait!


----------



## Chrizz (Oct 28, 2014)

Today I ordered 2 YJ guanhongs, a moyu aolong, an MF8 square-1 and a zhisheng 3x3x1 floppy at cubezz.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 28, 2014)

WeiLong V2.
19 of them.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 28, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> WeiLong V2.
> 19 of them.



Why did you buy so many? MBLD?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 28, 2014)

A SS 8x8 (I had to clean and wax our RV for it) off amazon.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 28, 2014)

Moyu Pyraminx
5 GuanLongs


----------



## Silverspeed (Oct 28, 2014)

Preordered Moyu AoShi and got a guanlong.


----------



## sgtjosh (Oct 28, 2014)

Moyu Aosu. I'm not even that great at 4x4... It's just such an awesome puzzle, I had to get one.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 29, 2014)

AoSu, AoFu, and the largest geranium puzzle(I think?)
Cubewerkx (Physical store, Singapore)


----------



## TomTom (Oct 29, 2014)

Moyu Guanlong


----------



## Audiophile (Oct 29, 2014)

Ghost Cube - Black Body with White Stickers


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 29, 2014)

YJ Moyu Aolong 3x3x3 Speed Cube


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2014)

Moyu Pyraminx
Moyu AoLong v2

thecubicle.us


----------



## Ingo (Oct 29, 2014)

My last order was:

Moyu Pyraminx
YJ GuanLong (x2)

ordered at cubezz.com, haven't received the puzzles yet.

Next purchase will most probably be the Moyu AoShi


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 29, 2014)

Moyu Weilong V1 (White), ShengShou Skewb (White), Megaminx (White), Pyraminx (White), Mirror Cube (Black with Silver Stickers), 2x2-5x5 (All White) and a Dayan Zhanchi (White).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 29, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Why did you buy so many? MBLD?



I now have 9 stickerless cubes in my colour scheme. I had 3 sides of left over black from an Illusion.

I also have a couple of white 'force' cubes, a bunch of multicoloured Illusions and 3 coloured cubes.


----------



## Chree (Oct 29, 2014)

Just ordered:
- Purple 57mm Dayan Zhanchi
- Black Dayan Panshi

...from www.cubedepotusa.com.

I don't need either of these cubes. Already have like... 8 Zhanchis. But I wanted purple. And the Panshi was the only Dayan 3x3 I didn't have yet.




sneaklyfox said:


> Moyu Pyraminx
> Moyu AoLong v2
> 
> thecubicle.us



Yay new cubes! I bet you're excited


----------



## AFatTick (Oct 30, 2014)

AoChuang, just came today!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Oct 30, 2014)

Moyu AoShi


----------



## roboalex7 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just ordered an AoLong v2 and a couple of YJ Guanlongs from thecubicle.us
Got a few accessories as well as part of their Halloween sale.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

The aoshi! A Fangcun! Some lube! things!


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 1, 2014)

Mirror cube just arrived. Far easier to solve than I had expected but nice to have.


----------



## Soul Cube (Nov 2, 2014)

I ordered 50 Aofu for a school


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 2, 2014)

I just ordered a Aulong v2 to see if I like it more than my fangshi shengrhen v2.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 2, 2014)

Soul Cube said:


> I ordered 50 Aofu for a school



What are they going to do with them?


----------



## DarkCuberXX (Nov 10, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> What are they going to do with them?



just 4 months ago a 3x3x5 bought in America.
(shipped to the netherlands where i live)

actually going to buy this evening a moyu weilong and a guhong v2


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 10, 2014)

Just picked up a Rubik's Revolution yesterday at a car boot sale ("open-air flea market") for the very reasonable sum of 50 UK Pence( about 80 US cents). First observations are - the noise it makes is horrid, and it would be easier to play in a darkened environment, as the LED's would be more visible, especially the reflections off the shiny black plastic.
Reminds me of an '80s game called 'Simon' (IIRC)


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 10, 2014)

dayan 2x2


----------



## skycubes (Nov 10, 2014)

just got my gear ball but expected it to be smoother after watching some vids but still a great puzzle !


----------



## n00bCube (Nov 18, 2014)

mf8 Crazy 4x4 i from Lightake.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 18, 2014)

Stickerless mini Moyu Aolong V1 - Stickerless mini zhanchi didn't work out so great...


----------

